# Tuning a X-Force GX-6????? Help Please!!



## Widgeonus (Jul 14, 2006)

I just had my Dream Season tuned and am also shooting a QAD rest. The rest was originally mounted too low causing the rest to actually bounce back off the riser when it dropped and contacting the fletching causing the arrow to porpoise. Not sure if you are having that problem but it's the only suggestion I have.


----------



## ruger the rogue (Apr 27, 2008)

Just tuned a GX in a Dream Season. Started with a WB to see about where it wanted to shoot. Low left, so did a draw board. Set timing, and got a slight high left. Put the Trophy Taker on. Needed a .75" center shot, so yes, a bit in towards the riser-1/32 of an in. Arrow nocked a bit high running down through the middle of the hole. Very accurate to 80 yds., nice groups with the slight high left with bare shafts and any arrows. Best I could do, but probably pretty good. Sure do like the even, smooth draw on those. Fast too.


----------



## AR_archer (Dec 24, 2008)

Well tried to tune yesterday. Got ATA in spec and BH. Tried twisting yokes both ways. Induced a little cam lean. Nothing changed still getting a left tear of about 1.5" to 2" everytime. Haven't tried spacers on the bottom cam yet but somebody on here recommended it as a fix so I'll check it out. The bow shoots awesome its just going to be aggravating having to resight for broadheads.


----------



## wilkersonhunter (Dec 12, 2007)

take it somewhere to put it in a press and take the bottom cam off and try and move the cam over to the left by moving the cam spacers. i have heard of this being done and the problem was fixed. hope that helps. let me know


----------



## AR_archer (Dec 24, 2008)

wilkersonhunter said:


> take it somewhere to put it in a press and take the bottom cam off and try and move the cam over to the left by moving the cam spacers. i have heard of this being done and the problem was fixed. hope that helps. let me know


I called PSE and they informed me that this was the perfect bow and that its just me and my grip who are to blame HAAAHH. One of the worst customer service calls I have ever been a part of. The girl on the phone wouldn't do anything except tell me it was a grip issue and she wouldn't tell me where most of the x-forces centershot come to. I just asked her generally speaking and she still wouldn't tell me. But she did tell me paper tuning is old school and I should just group tune and be happy. So needless to say PSE won't admit they have a problem with this cam. Who knows it might not be the cam? At full draw it looks to me like the bottom limbs and cam go to the right to far to be good for nock travel. Also their is some slack in between my e-clips like a 1/16 or 1/32 of and inch.


Oh she did send me some spacers that I haven't received yet so I'll toy with this and report back. And I will say even with this tear I can't get rid of this is the most accurate bow I have ever shot. Just wondering if theres more accuracy to be had.


----------



## AR_archer (Dec 24, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrip (May 19, 2008)

AR_archer said:


> I called PSE and they informed me that this was the perfect bow and that its just me and my grip who are to blame HAAAHH. One of the worst customer service calls I have ever been a part of. The girl on the phone wouldn't do anything except tell me it was a grip issue and she wouldn't tell me where most of the x-forces centershot come to. I just asked her generally speaking and she still wouldn't tell me. But she did tell me paper tuning is old school and I should just group tune and be happy. So needless to say PSE won't admit they have a problem with this cam. Who knows it might not be the cam? At full draw it looks to me like the bottom limbs and cam go to the right to far to be good for nock travel. Also their is some slack in between my e-clips like a 1/16 or 1/32 of and inch.
> 
> 
> Oh she did send me some spacers that I haven't received yet so I'll toy with this and report back. And I will say even with this tear I can't get rid of this is the most accurate bow I have ever shot. Just wondering if theres more accuracy to be had.


Believe it or not your grip has more to do with the left tear than you think. Walkback tune your GX. Walk back tune by aiming at the same spot from 10..20 and 30 yards one arrow at each yardage. When you get a good string of arrows 1/2" or less variance, then your center shot is pretty good. From there the left tear is all in your grip. Swapping limbs or cam spacers is nothing more than trying to compensate for bow torque. I have never seen a GX that didnt shoot bullet holes AFTER it was set up and tuned correctly.


----------



## Archer Dude (Mar 16, 2008)

Well Jrip,

If you are correct that hand torque causes the bad tears and other shot inconsistencies people are experiencing with the PSE GX cam bows, then:


Why do the problems go away for some when they use non-drop-away rests like biscuits that are normally more susceptable to torque?
Why do people that have no problem with the same bow equipped with HF cams have problems only with GX cam bows?
Bottom line; something about the GX cams makes these bows more difficult to shoot consistently. Not impossible; more difficult.

Some of us would like a bow that is easy to shoot and tune well, not just possible to shoot and tune well.

Assuming there is nothing wrong with the GX cam bows but rather it is just the shooters, then I think there are a lot better choices for bows for those other guys who can't shoot or tune well enough for the GX. Many bows out there do well even for those who cannot properly handle the GX bows.

Best wishes.


----------



## BigBore56 (Mar 30, 2009)

AR Archer...the GX-6 can be touchy to tune. My HF-7 was easy to tune...shoots bulletholes with the PSE micro prong rest. My GX-6 did not like the prong rests...tore straight up high.

I built some limbdriver style rests from GK or Spott Hogg Rovers, and these shoot bulletholes out of a GX. A limbdriver will also tune perfectly. Never had much luck with the QAD's on my GX.

See picture below...on my HF-7...I have one for sale in classifieds..$35 shipped. Pretty cheap considering the GX can give you serious headaches trying to find the right rest. Sounds like you got the right arrow setup.


----------



## NMP (Aug 6, 2003)

I have not had much luck when messing with the QAD either. The full containment Trophy Taker is working well though.


----------



## THESNOWMAN (Sep 1, 2009)

*Tuning*

MY 09 xforce paper tuned real easy.I shoot a trophy ridge dropzone.


----------



## jrip (May 19, 2008)

Archer Dude said:


> Well Jrip,
> 
> If you are correct that hand torque causes the bad tears and other shot inconsistencies people are experiencing with the PSE GX cam bows, then:
> 
> ...


The bottom lines is that if you can tune a whisker biscuit on any bow....you can tune a drop away on the same bow. The whisker biscuit tuning fine only proves its not the bow that is the problem...but the drop a way set up along with the indian.


----------



## REDTEXAS (Jun 16, 2009)

Ive been told the gx has a defect in the limbs sometimes they drill the axle hole in the limb a little over sized and if you look closely
it will look as if the axle is bent a little witch causes the cams to be out of anlignment PSE needs to slow down correct there issues before selling high priced junk


----------



## NMP (Aug 6, 2003)

REDTEXAS said:


> Ive been told the gx has a defect in the limbs sometimes they drill the axle hole in the limb a little over sized


The way they are manufactured that is just not possible.


----------

